# Another brilliant idea from the Tomato



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok here's my brilliant idea. Print out your Bitcoin QR code and display it instead of a tip sign. Your Bitcoin QR code is like your email address that pax can scan and send you tips with Bitcoin. The first attached pic would be the least aggressive, but would be a good conversation starter and lead to tips. Especially if you do the college scene. The second pic, with the 'Bitcoin accepted here' text, would be more aggressive. The third pic I just threw in there cause she's smokin'. You're welcome.

There are a lot of new people getting into Bitcoin because of all the buzz. These people are looking for places to use their Bitcoin and you'll get tips just because pax want to play in Bitcoin, it adds up. Then you can go onto Overstock.com and buy a tv.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

another?

I guess I missed it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> another?
> 
> I guess I missed it.


Yeah she's missing something. She looks kind of like the driver from Lagos Nigeria. I wonder if they work together.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> another?
> 
> I guess I missed it.


You shouldn't have. The No Thanks button and Uber Dog. I might win a Nobel for the No Thanks button.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> I might win a Nobel for the No Thanks button.
> 
> ]


I have not noticed an increase in my income since the introduction of that button


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have not noticed an increase in my income since the introduction of that button


If everyone that uses the No Thanks button would send me 25 cents each time they use it, in Bitcoin, I'll give you one Satoshi of it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> If everyone that uses the No Thanks button would send me 25 cents each time they use it, in Bitcoin, I'll give you one Satoshi of it.


Mushrooms for bitcoin?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> If everyone that uses the No Thanks button would send me 25 cents each time they use it, in Bitcoin, I'll give you one Satoshi of it.


How about if I give you five stars and a badge instead?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How about if I give you five stars and a badge instead?


Even better!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How about if I give you five stars and a badge instead?


Nope. Only a cold hard digital ledger will do.


----------

